

Letter to the New York Department of Financial Services - sohailprasad
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-LvRo-LJlrfDMgA1wlXtDNyuhmP1gx6RGECeGz0jAHE/viewform

======
sohailprasad
The New York Department of Financial Services is requesting public comments
for the BitLicense regulation. The Bitcoin community is requesting a 45 day
extension to the public comment period. We feel it's necessary to have the
additional time to constructively respond to the proposed rules and
regulations.

------
ddepker
There may be some confusion at the NYDFS in regards to how crypto- currencies
work. Crypto currencies do not cease to exist when a governing body outlaws
it. On the same note, it organically grows in a way that bypasses hostile
regulations and governing bodies. It will continue to grow strong roots in
society regardless of the regulations some will attempt to put on it. At some
point it will have such strong connections(roots) within society and bypass
those regulations so completely that the governing body will no longer be
relevant. But good luck with that.

